# How to remove Google My Business Account permanently?



## MikeMikker (Sep 17, 2020)

I want to remove My Listing from the search engine do help me.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can't.


----------



## MikeMikker (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks you for your valuable response!!!
Do let me know how can I delete this. . . .


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Some additional info. If you have sensitive personal data posted sometimes Google offers help. Yours is a business posting so they won't, but if someone else complains that your site is fraudulent or whatever, then Google might take action. Don't fall for 3rd party schemes that claim they can do the impossible.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi a little more info on this, have a look at this link see if it is any of the things you want to do. If not then I will try and help you find a better method to get what you want done.


----------



## DonCallis (Mar 9, 2021)

Unfortunately, there is no way to delete it. That's why I hate some google apps


----------



## KennyOmega (Mar 10, 2021)

Yeah, the main problem for me was that I couldn't delete my gmail account. Too bad that google has such a stupid policy.


----------



## DonCallis (Mar 9, 2021)

KennyOmega said:


> Yeah, the main problem for me was that I couldn't delete my gmail account. Too bad that google has such a stupid policy.


As much as I don't like google there is a simple way to deactivate gmail account. You can find a specific guide at their support forum. However, you still can't remove your business account and that makes me feel a lil uncomfortable. I wanted to create a new one with almost the same account details but it doesn't allow me to do so. But lucky for me, I was able to rebrand my small company and finally created a new website. And in order to promote my new project, I used seo services newcastle that helped me to implement a new marketing strategy.


----------

